# How do you learn the hunting laws?



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

We've just bought our place in the country. Dh and DS have not yet taking a hunter safety course, but are raring to kill something.  The neighbors say there are all kinds of thing in the woods on our property. Frequent deer sighting, turkeys, etc. I'm betting you don't need a hunting license to kill something on your own private property (read that somewhere, but it may have been specific to a situation, can't remember), but not sure. Also wondering what regulations here are on killing varmints (raccoons, fox, etc, that will try to kill our chickens). Where can I find these things? Are they specific to the state, county, or right down to the township level?

TIA


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

Generally, but not always, you can kill an animal that is in an act of predation on your property (like a raccoon attacking your chickens). Otherwise for many things you need a license, but not always. Often at local sporting goods stores they will have copies of the game regulations and will usually give you a set for free. At least in Washington the regulations can be a bit confusing but you can glean the general idea with a little studying. Also, you can have restrictions on shooting at township levels and city levels, you have state laws for the management of game generally and federal laws which pertain to some things like bald eagles and wolves in some areas. The state game regulations are probably your best place to start


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you need to go to the wildlife management agency website for your state. they will have pages related to hunting where you will find the written regulations.
just as a note, you own the land but the wildlife is owned by the state in public trust. killing some game (including some predators) out of season will require predation permits. how hard they are to get will vary from state to state. other game may be killed in the act of predation w/o any permits required. the state wildlife management agency will be able to tell you which are which.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Where can I find these things?


Michigan DNR:

DNR - Hunting & Trapping


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can go to a Wal Mart, Meijers, Kmart, sporting goods stores or gun shops that sell hunting fishing licences and get a guide to Michigan hunting laws in a small free booklet also.


 Al


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Will be glad to tell you the laws when he writes you citations.:nanner:
That above link for the DNR looks like the place to go and pick up one of the free booklets where they pass 'em out.:happy2:


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, read the hunting regulation book! As far as i know, most places require a hunting license and a specific tag for big game (deer) and have a season regardless if the property is privately owned or not. In Idaho we have to have a hunting license to shoot anything (maybe not skunks, raccoons etc?, guess i'm not sure about that) but some things don't require a tag or special license or a season.


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks guys!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Any critter doing or about to do damage to live stock can be legally dispatched.

Family on the farm may hunt small game with out a license but game must be in season.

You have Fur bearers and you have Game. fur bearers require a trapping license and game off your Farm,a hunting license.a farm does have a definition which differs from many private property's. it must be a Farm,property used to produce food. not just your but for sale. do not confuse small game with fur bearers.

Deer have three seasons, Bow , gun (Rifle/ShotGun) , muzzle loader. Last I knew a cross bow could be used in any season. after muzzle loader it reverts back to bow/crossbow until January 1st. You can take a doe in bow season on a buck tag or a doe tag. you are allowed two antlered deer tags though and doe tags have been more or less unlimited for private property. for anterless on state land you pay 4 dollars and enter a lottery or wait and see if any are available after the drawing. 

Turkeys have two seasons, spring and fall and require a turkey license.

you have to be 450 foot from a occupied building to discharge a gun,bow,crossbow. be careful with that one many building can qualify. or have written permission.

if you are in a incorporated area they may have local ordinances on discharging a "Hunting tool" (I refuse to call it a weapon)

those are some of the finer point but there is so much more... the rule book on the web site is a good place to go. they do change the regulations now and then so make shure you have the current set.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

each state should have a site or office you can contact for laws & regulations. you need to check on those before ever firing a shot just to make sure you are within your rights.

here are the laws & regulations for your area : DNR - Laws & Legislation

there will be links on the site for hunting, trapping, etc


----------

